# ORV Sticker



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I noticed today that my last year's ORV sticker has came off my quad. I know that they had problems with deer tags a couple years back and the adhesive that was used. Adhesive is all that's left on my quad.
My question is: Do they provide you with a repacement or, do I have to purchase another?
I'm getting ready to head out on the ice and need that ORV sticker before I go.
Thanks


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You have to buy another one. There is no way of telling what vehicle an ORV sticker was purchased for. If memory serve, they expire the end of March.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

The DNR issues licenses for all ORVs on an annual basis. The annual fee for an ORV license is $16.25. Licenses are valid from April 1 through March 31 of the following year, regardless of the date of purchase. 
The DNR generally does not replace lost or stolen ORV stickers. Boehr stated the reasons why.


----------

